# Beautiful Antique or Ugly Furniture



## debodun (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 11, 2019)

It's nice, but looks to be somewhat worn.


----------



## debodun (Aug 11, 2019)

Hey, it's an antique! LOL. They call that "distressed" nowadays.


----------



## gennie (Aug 11, 2019)

Sorry but impossible to judge from just a photo of the front.


----------



## debodun (Aug 11, 2019)

gennie said:


> Sorry but impossible to judge from just a photo of the front.


It isn't any better or worse on any other side.


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 11, 2019)

It looks very ordinary to be honest...not something I would want in my home.


----------



## Lethe200 (Aug 11, 2019)

Needs refinishing, but if you like it and it comes at a good price, worth the work. But in our area you'd have to give it away for free before someone would take it. It's not a style that Gen X/Y/Z like.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 11, 2019)

Look at the drawer joinery
If it's intricate, like dovetail....it's worth something
If it's just a butt joint...it's junk
If there's veneer.....it's also junk


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 11, 2019)

Gary's right


----------



## Kadee (Aug 11, 2019)

I don’t like old furniture it’s always got a strange smell


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 11, 2019)

*Was that your mothers?   My parents had one very much like that.  I agree, the alphabet generations would not like it, it is kind of old fashioned, and probably heavy.  
I have my mom's old cedar chest, it is 80 years old,  give or take a year.  I asked my niece if she wanted it, figuring she would say no.  But, surprisingly she said she wanted it*


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 11, 2019)

Beautiful.   But then.... I'm a little biased.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 11, 2019)

If it is a REAL antique of quality, refinishing it will severely decrease it's value, according to the "Antiques Roadshow".

You would just clean it carefully with an oil good for furniture.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 11, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> Beautiful.   But then.... I'm a little biased. View attachment 74370




Very nice Dog. Years ago I was into the Queen Anne style and bought a cherry wood chest of drawers with the bonnet top like your secretary has.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 11, 2019)

By the drawer pulls and bowed out front, it looks like a Sheraton style.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 11, 2019)

Meh! 
It doesn’t do anything for me. Being a woodworker myself, I have incredible appreciation for fine woodworking. Something made with skill and attention to detail speaks to the very soul once viewed. The Mennonites handcraft some incredible furniture. 

That piece is just blah  in my opinion.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 11, 2019)

That is very nice squatting dog. 
Beautiful even.


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 11, 2019)

debodun said:


> View attachment 74357



Personally, I like it.   Unique shape and I like the period hardware.  I'd probably use the chest without the mirror, though.


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 12, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> Beautiful.   But then.... I'm a little biased. View attachment 74370


There was a time when every home had one of those


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 12, 2019)

Too heavy looking and dark for my taste


----------



## Leann (Aug 12, 2019)

At one time, I would have liked it very much but my tastes have changed over time. Most of my furniture now as well as my kitchen and bathroom cabinets have been made by local Amish craftsmen. Simple lines, solid construction, impeccable workmanship.


----------



## debodun (Aug 13, 2019)

Victorian style is out right now.


----------



## tortiecat (Aug 13, 2019)

Very similar to my bedroom suite which I have had for over 60 years.
Both it and my dining room set were made by a Canadian company
and the drawers are all dove tailed.  The wood is mahogany and solid.
It will probably end up in a second hand store as no one wants it to-day.


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 13, 2019)

tortiecat said:


> Very similar to my bedroom suite which I have had for over 60 years.
> Both it and my dining room set were made by a Canadian company
> and the drawers are all dove tailed.  The wood is mahogany and solid.
> It will probably end up in a second hand store as no one wants it to-day.



You're probably right. nobody in our family is the least bit interested in ours either. I love mahogany furniture and people today look at you like you're speaking a foreign language when you start talking dove tailed joints.    Besides the living room set, we also have a bedroom set. Mine still have the cut to shape glass tops.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 13, 2019)

I love things like that! The things I don't love are the tables, chairs, headboards/footboards with spindly and ornate legs. They're pretty to look at but much too impractical for me, just something else to dust.


----------



## debodun (Apr 6, 2021)

It does have dovetailing.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 6, 2021)

What is it?


----------



## debodun (Apr 6, 2021)

The edge of a drawer.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 6, 2021)

I don't know much about woodwork, but have watched woodworking shows in the past, and anything that's crafted with proper and traditional old world details is always head and shoulders above the run of the mill garbage that's being produced today.


----------



## jujube (Apr 6, 2021)

If it's veneer, there's not much "refinishing" you can do, short of a Flea Market Flip sort of redo where they slap a coat of grey chalk paint on it and turn it into a bar.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 6, 2021)

I do know woodworking and if that’s dovetailing, it’s really BAD dovetailing.
This is what good workmanship looks like with dovetailing


----------



## Jules (Apr 6, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> If it's intricate, like dovetail....it's worth something


X, Y, Z still aren’t interested.  Nobody looks in the drawers.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 6, 2021)

Jules said:


> X, Y, Z still aren’t interested.  Nobody looks in the drawers.


Actually people  buying antiques usually do. They want to see the craftsmanship. Dovetail corners done well hold together for decades longer than other methods.


----------



## Jules (Apr 6, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Actually people  buying antiques usually do. They want to see the craftsmanship. Dovetail corners done well hold together for decades longer than other methods.


It agree that anyone who wants quality will look at antiques.  Generally, the XYZ gang don’t.  Heaven forbid that they should have ‘brown’ furniture.


----------



## Remy (Apr 11, 2021)

I bought this little floor shelf years ago at a local antique mall. It has 4 shelves. I love it. Some may put it in the ugly category.


----------



## debodun (Apr 12, 2021)

I think it's a really nice piece. I had a lyre-back wash stand I sold a few years ago. I think I got $75 for it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 12, 2021)

Remy said:


> I bought this little floor shelf years ago at a local antique mall. It has 4 shelves. I love it. Some may put it in the ugly category.


Not ugly at all, Remy, beautiful and unique.

Just love the white ducks!


----------



## SetWave (Apr 12, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Not ugly at all, Remy, beautiful and unique.


Exactly.
Not my taste but you know what they say about beauty and the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Remy (Apr 12, 2021)

debodun said:


> I think it's a really nice piece. I had a lyre-back wash stand I sold a few years ago. I think I got $75 for it.


Thank you. I paid more than that for this piece. I'm sorry you don't seem to get what your items are worth.


----------



## Remy (Apr 12, 2021)

Thank you @Aunt Marg  The ducks are all thrifted.


----------



## timoc (Apr 12, 2021)

Beautiful Antique or Ugly Furniture​
Are we talking about the blumming great clumsy stuff we bang our toes on in the dark, well, it burns well.


----------

